# intro



## casper12 (Jul 20, 2006)

i wanted to take the time to say hi to all my fellow brothers and sisters in the martial arts world. i have been a long time martial arts lover and student from about the age of 5 and i am now 25. i am truly interested in learning a new style. i would love to learn jkd so if anyone knows of a school that is close to haltom city tx please let me know. i think rock island is the closest one.


----------



## stickarts (Jul 20, 2006)

Hello and welcome to MT!!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 20, 2006)

Welcome!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Drac (Jul 20, 2006)

Greetings Casper12 and welcome to MT...


----------



## Kacey (Jul 20, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 20, 2006)

Welcome To Mt!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 20, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting!


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 20, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## green meanie (Jul 20, 2006)

Welcome! Have fun.


----------



## Robert Lee (Jul 20, 2006)

First welcome to this site. Then I had to look up your town. I see its not that far from dallas fortworth area. There are a few JKD schools around there So you should be able to check these out and  find a decent instructor. Good luck in your training.


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Jul 25, 2006)

hi and welcome to MT , i have also been a martial arts lover sinse i was about 5 , well , im only 14 now but im sure i will stil like MA when im 25 , happy posting!


chrisartyon:


----------



## Gemini (Jul 25, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Bigshadow (Jul 25, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Elayna (Jul 25, 2006)

Hi and welome from one newbie to another.
Hope to see you around the boards.
As for me, I have been a martial arts lover since birth.   
You get to wrestle and roll around legitamitly.  Hehehe...
anyhooo...shutting up now.
TTYL


----------



## Erik H (Jul 27, 2006)

hey back from another newbie..

Erik H


----------

